# Where can I find this jig?



## crappie troller (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm looking for something called a jumping cholla jig. Buddy out west told me they have some special fish holding powers. Anyone know where to get the things?

I've googled it and find fish reports on them but no source.

Thanks...


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Im not sure exactly what it is either but here is a picture of what it looks like.

http://www.jumpingchollajigs.com/

http://www.nealsfishingtackle.com/tackl ... esha2.html
__________________________________

GIT ER" DUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNN


----------

